# 20 Gallon Planted Tank



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

My photo journal.

*Day 1*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, that's a fine start!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Since it's in photobucket already, it would be easier for you to embed them into the post like this:


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Day 14*

*Day 14*

Full Tank









Limnophilia Aromatica (from Captured_Moments)









Pogostemon Erectus (from CRS_Fan)









Pogostemon Helferi - Downoi (from CRS_Fan)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

cdsgo1974 said:


> Pogostemon Erectus (from CRS_Fan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking start and some nice plants, Chris. I imagine the red/white sprinkle of gravel was the kid's idea !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the downoi. I wish the multi-coloured gravel wasn't there. It really detracts from the scape.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Love the downoi. I wish the multi-coloured gravel wasn't there. It really detracts from the scape.


Thanks! Yes, I agree. I made a bad decision of putting the color gravel on top of the substrate when I first set up the tank. I pulled a good grocery bag of it already but didn't manage to get all of them out. I will try to do a better job of taking all of them out in my next rescape.

Stuart sure is a good source of nice, relatively rare and healthy plants. I also got the Blyxas from Stuart.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Day 28*

*Day 28*

*Full View*
http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g429/cdsgo1974/28 Days - Planted Tank/DSC04345.jpg

*Left Side*
http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g429/cdsgo1974/28 Days - Planted Tank/DSC04346.jpg

*Right Side*
http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g429/cdsgo1974/28 Days - Planted Tank/DSC04347.jpg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

cdsgo1974 said:


> *Day 28*
> 
> *Full View*
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you, Chris  ^^^^^^^


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Stuart!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow nice growth. I can definitely tell the difference comparing between pictures from two Weeks ago and current pics. Those s.repens and glosso are going to look great once they cover the entire bottom. What type of substrate are you using?

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Ming,
Thanks! Yes, that's what I'm hoping for. It helps to get nice and healthy plants to begin with. I was fortunate enough to have acquired my plants from Stonedaquarium, CRS_Fan and Captured_Moments. These guys have mentored me along the way too. Still so much to learn... which makes this hobby so addictive 

I'm using Fluval substrate. It's unfortunate that I mixed it up with the red/white epoxy gravel that I originally had before I got into planted tanks. I'm also doing EI dosing, injecting CO2 and currently have 2.4 WPG of T5 HO lighting. Lights are On for 5 hours, Off for 2 hours and then On again for another 5 hours. My solenoid is plugged into the same timer. Temperature is currently set at around 77-78 degrees.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Day 60 - Planted Tank*

Hello,
This is what my tank looks like at Day 60. It's been a lot of fun so far. Added Ludwigia Repens since my last post. Propagated the Pogostemon Erectus and Limnophilia Aromatica. Pulled out the Glosso. I have yet to put more effort in propagating the Staurogyne Repens but why rush? 




























cheers,
Chris


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Day 60 - Planted Tank*

Hello,
This is what my tank looks like at Day 60. It's been a lot of fun so far. Added Ludwigia Repens since my last post. Propagated the Pogostemon Erectus and Limnophilia Aromatica. Pulled out the Glosso. I have yet to put more effort in propagating the Staurogyne Repens but why rush? 




























I apologize for the BBA at the bottom of the tank. I need to get a second filter 

cheers,
Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BBA? I didn't see any in your pics. Or do you mean what looks like GDA (green dust algae)? Or are you saying that BGA?

Your Blyxa japonica looks great, which means your CO2 is dialed in.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

nice setup ! i am wondering the light you use, is it LED light ?


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello,
No, it's not. It's a Coralife T5HO light fixture.



saltwaterfish said:


> nice setup ! i am wondering the light you use, is it LED light ?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is really growing in, cdsgo1974! It has transformed itself from the first pics. Nice choice of plants!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks! Fish are enjoying it as well.



Morainy said:


> Your tank is really growing in, cdsgo1974! It has transformed itself from the first pics. Nice choice of plants!


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

simple and very nice looking.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks! <Simple> = <Relaxing to Look At>



mv7 said:


> simple and very nice looking.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

nice growth chris... looks like you will be having a stem plant forest very very soon... a nice contrast of red plants would make your scape even better... some scarlet hygro. ludwiga arcuata would really provide great contrast


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thought I post some recent pictures of my tank. As you can see, the tank was re-scaped (back in Aug 2012) Pictures were taken on the 3rd of Nov, 2012 


























cheers


----------

